# Bosemani rainbow won't close its mouth



## tharsis (Jul 18, 2009)

My Bosemani rainbow won't close his mouth. I purchased three of them 4 days ago, they are doing fine but I just noticed that one of them is not closing his mouth. I am feeding them Wardleys tropical flakes and frozen blood worms.

Any ideas why he doesn't want to close his mouth?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the fish? How does the tank water test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph?


----------



## tharsis (Jul 18, 2009)

all zeros for nitrate, nitrite and ammonia. The tank is fairly established and has lots of plants. The pH is 6.9 and KH 80 ppm. I also have a DIY CO2 arrangement. Here is a pic of the fish, not very good pics I have never been able to take good pictures of my fish...I have now noticed a white spot on the lower lip which is barely noticeable in the pic.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

It appears to have a bacterial infection. Could be either Columnaris or mouth rot. I am no expert, but I would try using Maracyn and Maracyn-Two together first, and watch for improvements. 
My rainbows have a bad case of columnaris right now. They showed improvement when I was using the Maracyn and Maracyn-Two treatment, but my problem did not completely go away. Perhaps I waited to long to start the treatment. I read a good article suggesting Methylene Blue/salt dips for treatment, so I am going to try it. If the Maracyn treatment does not work for you, I will let you know how the Methylene Blue treatment works for me. From what I understand, the Methlene Blue is a harsh treatment, and I am only using it as a last resort.


----------



## tharsis (Jul 18, 2009)

OK thank you for the advice, I will try the Maracyn treatment. I have moved them to a quarantine tank and will begin treatment today, I will update this thread as the treatment progesses. Please do let me know how the methlene blue works as well.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't forget to add Maracyn-Two along with the Maracyn. The article I was reading, said erytromycin, the active ingredient in Maracyn is not an effective treatment for columnaris. Not being sure what the exact problem is, the two meds used together will cover most illnesses.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to Columnaris. Boesemani seem especially susceptible to this. Follow Twistermom's good advice. Also, do extra water changes to keep the water super clean. My Boes would sometimes start to show "white lip" when I would go a few days past my weekly water changes. They also like larger water changes, 30-50%.


----------

